# where to live



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

please can u tell me the cheapest area to live in around phapos


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cost of Living ~ Houses in Cyprus*



francisbl said:


> please can u tell me the cheapest area to live in around phapos


Hi francisbi, I think the word 'around' is the operative word. If you are prepared to travel and willing to live within one of the friendlier Cypriot villages then you will find houses are cheaper as are some the local shops. It's worth a drive out there's a lot to be found within a 15 kilometre radious of the more expensive housing of Paphos.
Good Luck! Chris


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Depends what you want. if you go up into the hills it's a bit cheaper and colder. You'll pay more for a good sea view. We live in Kissonerga, about 5 miles from Paphos and it's lovely. We're a ten minute walk from the beach and have fantastic sea views. Where are you just now? It's best to book into an Hotel for a week and go house hunting when you get here. Do you know what you're looking for?


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

iam looking for a 2 bed on complex with swim pool


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> iam looking for a 2 bed on complex with swim pool


francis you will find a nice 2 bed apartment with pool in the villages such as emba, chloraka, Kissonerga and in the Universal area of paphos for around 500-600euros


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

i need 2 bed house with swim pool


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i need 2 bed house with swim pool



you might get a townhouse on a complex with communal pool for around 600


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

just me coming over first so need a room to live in for few months or i bed app


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> just me coming over first so need a room to live in for few months or i bed app


Book a hotel room for one week. Then you can look around for a studio for a few months, plenty of them out there, and once settled in you can take your time looking for the right place for the family.

Veronica


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

how much would a 1 bed studio place cost


----------

